# What food?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wanted to ask what feed people give their mice? to keep them healthy and in good condition?

Home made or shop bought? mix of both?

Especially breeders please.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Most I know make there own mix, mines 2 parts rolled oats, 1 part wild bird seed and 1 part cheap dog food.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou,what type of dog food do you use?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I was using vitalin working dog musley but swapped to shepherds choice as I could get that easier.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I mix whole oats, barley and millet about 2:1:1, then a couple of handsful of safflower seeds, and a lump of kibble everyother day.
They get assorted treas too, like banana, apple, cooked rice, tuna...and so forth.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou for the replies


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Have a look at this thread:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou, thats really helpful


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol have to make that rolled oats one up I have dog food now but need rolled oats I have money everywhere so all is good I will buy like 3 bags ($6-$10) and 3kg of wild bird food ($10)


----------

